# NAFA shipment



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Here.s your fence picture Jimmy ..lol . dropping these off Monday for March/April NAFA sale .I may be wrong but I feel these in the second pic are my best lots .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll have to agree, congrats. on your take so far.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great looking catch C2C...Very Nice...


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That is one nice fence you have there. Should bring a nice price for you. Congrats to you.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's a pile of fur! Looks great!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

congrats on your catches, nice stack of fur C2C, bet you can see that fence from google earth.... :] looks like one stud of a raccoon you have there.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for the replies , my best take ever . Caught 3 raccoons so far , one is same size as the one in pic and is still on the stretcher, the other is on his way to a friends to make a hat . No signs of rubbing yet so we'll start on a new bunch shortly .


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I concur, nice bunch of coyotes, hopefully the auction will be kind to you.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Well done.


----------

